# list of 'keto friendly' foods??



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

easy now! right people, the fat has been slowly creeping back up on me and iv decided to drop the weights for a bit and go on an all out fat attack! BOOM!

Im going to run clen and T3 and try my first keto diet! Having never done keto iv seen many threads on it but what foods and drinks can be had? im confused beyond belief!

So im suggesting everyone post up keto friendly foods they know so we can compile a list!

Thanks in advance


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

cheese

meat

fish

eggs

olive oil


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

cream - check the label only double cream I think, but double check it


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

what about protein shakes, any salad? im so confused with all this :'(


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> cream - check the label only double cream I think, but double check it


what about milk?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Pepperami


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> what about milk?


Nope, no milk.

Pepparamis as above.


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

Why no milk?

Is it do with lactose?

Would you not get that from cheese?

What about yogurts?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Theres sugers (carbs) in both milk and yogurts.

Cheese is fine.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

http://www.fitday.com/fitness-articles/nutrition/carbs/does-milk-contain-carbohydrates.html


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks, and sorry to be a pain but cottage cheese is that OK


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Which are half price in tesco atm, been hoarding the things like no tomorrow 



engllishboy said:


> Pepperami


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> easy now! right people, the fat has been slowly creeping back up on me and iv decided to drop the weights for a bit and go on an all out fat attack! BOOM!
> 
> Im going to run clen and T3 and try my first keto diet! Having never done keto iv seen many threads on it but what foods and drinks can be had? im confused beyond belief!
> 
> ...


Just out of interest how much clen and t3 are you going to run and what about cycling the clen ?

I ran t3 and clen on my 1st keto and lost a shed load of b/f and weight in 8wks but found the t3 very catabolic but it would seem i maybe ran too much,

Anyway my normal keto day foods would be,

6.30 4x whole eggs scrambled with 3x grilled rashers of bacon, 9.00 2 scoops usn igf1 with ice water, 11.00 25gms almonds/walnuts, 13.00 90gms green salad with half tin of tuna in f/f mayo/100gms ham/100gms chicken breast+ 50gms edam cheese, 15.00 50gms whole earth peanut butter, 17.00 train then 2 scoops usn igf1 with ice water pwo, 19.00 200 gms chicken breast/large salmon fillet/large cod fillet/with handfull of broccoli or 90gms green salad/or 4 egg ommlett, 20.30 sugar free jelly + 50mls double cream whisked up


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Grim Reaper said:


> Just out of interest how much clen and t3 are you going to run and what about cycling the clen ?
> 
> I ran t3 and clen on my 1st keto and lost a shed load of b/f and weight in 8wks but found the t3 very catabolic but it would seem i maybe ran too much,
> 
> ...


you need to use a ZERO carb whey for a start.. 2nd.. you need to add oil to the whey (MCT is ideal) you do know that whey can spike your insulin right? thats a no-no on keto...

as for T3/clen... really want to know how to run it for a diet? if you don't want a blood test, you need to check body temp.

EVERYBODY attempting a keto diet should read the Guru's Book (Dan Duchaine), he covers blood glucose, thyroid and everyother useful drug and supplmement, as well comp prep...

free pdf here:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UL2OARC8


----------



## rookie112 (Dec 14, 2010)

what is MCT?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Medium Chain Triglycerides


----------



## rookie112 (Dec 14, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Medium Chain Triglycerides


and what exactly is that.. ha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medium-chain_triglycerides


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

rookie112 said:


> and what exactly is that.. ha


well its in the book... that you can download for free...

looks like you can lead a horse to water.... and it still wants to be bottle fed..


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Just remember too much mct oil isn't a good thing.

You'll find out the hard way i promise


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> you need to use a ZERO carb whey for a start.. 2nd.. you need to add oil to the whey (MCT is ideal) you do know that whey can spike your insulin right? thats a no-no on keto...
> 
> as for T3/clen... really want to know how to run it for a diet? if you don't want a blood test, you need to check body temp.
> 
> ...


I have got the lowest carb isolate i could find and after reading bits you had posted on other peoples threads took your advice and got a quality b/g meter and the highest i have been is 4.6 the(24hrs after refeed) and after that 4.2 ish, I also downloaded the body opus (another recomendation from you) and think its a great read with great advice, You clearly know your stuff on keto so was only putting what i do (minus my supps as dont want to advice someone to use gear if its not for them)


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I did this post on another forum so will post it here, take note some of them are for moderation:

Here's a list of some foods that are suitable for the Ketogenic Diet:

Almonds

Almond butter

Artichoke

Asparagus

Aubergine

Avocado

Baby sweet corn

Bacon

Bamboo Shoot

Beef

Beet greens

Bell Peppers (Green, Red, Yellow, Hot)

Blackberry

Blueberry

Bok Choy

Broccoli

Brussel sprouts

Beef

Butter

Cabbage

Cashew Nuts

Carrot

Cauliflower

Celeriac

Celery

Chard

Cheese

Chicken

Chicory

Clams

Cocoa powder

Coconut

Coconut cream

Coconut milk

Coconut oil

Cottage Cheese

Courgette

Crab meat

Cream cheese

Cucumber

Daikon

Dandelion

Duck

Egg Plant

Eggs

Elderberry

Endive

Extra virgin olive oil

Fennel

Fish oil

Flax

Flax seed oil

Flaxseed

Full fat cream

Garlic

Green

Hard cheese

Heavy Whipping Cream

Heavy cream

Herbs

Hummus

Jalapenos

Kale

Lamb

Leeks

Lemon

Lettuce

Lime

Lobster

Mangetout

Mayonnaise

Meat

Mushrooms

Mussels

Mustard Greens

Nuts

Okra

Olive oil

Olives

Onions

Parsley

Pate

Peanut Butter (whole earth)

Pecans

Peppers

Pork

Prawns

Pumpkin

Quail

Rabbit

Radish

Radishes

Raspberry

Rhubarb

Ricotta

Rocket

Romaine

Scallops

Sea Weed

Sesame seeds

Shallot

Shrimp

Spinach

Spring onion

Squash

Strawberries

Tahini

Tofu

Tomato

Tuna

Turnip

Turnip Greens

Veal

Walnuts

Watercress

Zucchini

Take note, you can not have an unlimited amount of all of them, some of them do contain some carbs

so as an example just because its on the list doesn't mean you could eat 2 whole grilled peppers with

your chicken breast followed by a handful of strawberries as it would contain 15g of carbs, so just make

sure you check the content if you are not already sure as some are meant for use in moderation.

Some personal tips that i find work well to fight cravings or lethargy:

Sugar free jelly pots, Harleys do good ones at 2g carbs per pot (not too many)

Spray creme in a can, 10g per 100ml so in emergency i have a couple of mouthfuls

The boost of fat from the creme not only tastes great but is quick energy

(only a few mouthfuls in emergency or when feeling tired)

Coke Zero.. personally i think there is nothing wrong with this, especially if you don't

have a show round the corner, some people say that artificial sweeteners can hinder

fat loss but its debatable (also coke zero has no caffeine)

Sugar free cordial, it really does taste good and sweet so can help cravings.

Ok so thats my tips but remember before you use the above info to structure your

diet properly before hand, the above ingredients can make life on Keto much easier.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Hartleys do suger free jelly at 0g of carbs, 30 for 2 pints.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Hartleys do suger free jelly at 0g of carbs, 30 for 2 pints.


I can't get any where i am now :/

Used to love the little pots, in spain it doesn't tell you whats in the food it just says "Jelly"

Or "Corned Beef Hash" fcuk eating stuff without knowing the macros, dunno how these spaniards do it


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Coke zero has caffeine, also id scratch off a few from that list, but to me keto means as few carbs as possible, tomatoes and sweetcorn would be a nono to me.

Raptor, i find nuking corned beef in a microwave does well to get rid of the fat, i just scoop it out the bowl and stuff it into a towel of sorts to get rid of as much as i can.

I then drown it in bacon salt, maybe throw in some chopped spring onion or spinach.

It's quick to knock up and pretty darn tasty.

Though thank god it's over in three weeks for yours truly, im finding the leaner im getting the more the body is taking a dislike to it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> I can't get any where i am now :/
> 
> Used to love the little pots, in spain it doesn't tell you whats in the food it just says "Jelly"
> 
> Or "Corned Beef Hash" fcuk eating stuff without knowing the macros, dunno how these spaniards do it


Feel free to swap lives


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Grim Reaper said:


> I have got the lowest carb isolate i could find and after reading bits you had posted on other peoples threads took your advice and got a quality b/g meter and the highest i have been is 4.6 the(24hrs after refeed) and after that 4.2 ish, I also downloaded the body opus (another recomendation from you) and think its a great read with great advice, You clearly know your stuff on keto so was only putting what i do (minus my supps as dont want to advice someone to use gear if its not for them)


Great to hear you use a BG meter, and your BG numbers are BANG on the money!

I was only re-iterating my usual rant on zero carb whey/and whey affecting insulin, as people really want their shakes! LOL mind you zero carb whey with water and MCT really doesn't hit the spot like regular whey; I use the USN IGF-1 whey on my cheat days as a treat with skim milk mmmmmmm..

At any rate, I only made the comment on your post as the USN protein caught my eye as I skimmed through.. wasn't meaning to be critical- so hope you didn't take it that way!

Glad you like the book- its where I first learned about using thyroid meds and metformin properly... I bought the actual book when it came out!

Am surprised you found the T3 catabolic.. but then dieting is a catabolic process.. even without T3... and the re-feed is meant to address that.. I find i do a re-feed every 2weeks, as if i do it weekly, i spend half the following week getting to my pre-refeed weight..


----------

